# North Coast Jack



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 28, 2007)

Finished 15th chicken, 18th sauce, 41st ribs, 44th pork, 58th brisket, Cook's choice (ABT's) 44th.  for an overall finish of 37th out of 80 of the best teams *in the world*.  I'm pretty damn happy with that.  Super great experience.  More to follow. [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 28, 2007)

I would be proud of that finish also.  

Great Job.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 28, 2007)

Great Job!!


----------



## john pen (Oct 29, 2007)

Way to represent..Nice job !


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Shows you what the judges at The Royal know! Congrats Kevin.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks guys...here are the scores:

7 servings per box instead of 6 and chicken had to include both white and dark meat.

Chicken: 898 988 977 999 987 888

Ribs:      998 888 878 887 978 877

Pork:     878 876 856 989 889 779

Brisket:  967 988 777 777 867 798

Cook's choice (ABT's)  775 777 778 877 957 899

Sauce:   875 787 787 878 799 787

Overall:  Chicken       Ribs              Pork         Brisket
             166.2858    157.7142     154.2854    149.1428

Total:  627.4282


----------



## Rich Decker (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations, it's quite an accomplishment to finish in the top half.

My first trip I was in awe of all the incredible cooks that were cooking. We came second in CC (lost a tiebreaker for first) but came in DAL in pork.

The next year we hit some good tables and got two calls and came in 12th. I didn't think we could ever score better and it's a tough trip for me. I drive  the whole way in 1 day while my team fly's down. I talked myself into that even if I qualify again, I wouldn't go. That lasted until my next contest. The only reason I still cook is to go back to the Jack. I'm now envious of the cooks that compete and my day will come again.

When you get some rest cherish the memories.


----------



## wittdog (Oct 29, 2007)

As always great advice Rich.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 29, 2007)

Great job guys! That is something to be proud of.


----------

